# Declaring earnings to unemployment: do you list Lyft/Uber's cut?



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey guys, this is a question for any of you who might doing Lyft/Uber after leaving a full-time job, applied for Unemployment, and are now having to declare your earnings for Lyft/Uber each week.

I've only been doing Lyft for about 2 weeks, and now have a form to submit to the Unemployment/EDD office declaring what I've earned while doing it. 

Usually on these forms, you're expected to submit your pre-taxed earnings. 

But what I'm trying to figure out is, should we be listing our earnings before, or AFTER Lyft/Uber takes their 20% (or whatever it is for Uber) cut/commission?? 

Please help!! Thank you.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Phasmatrope said:


> Hey guys, this is a question for any of you who might doing Lyft/Uber after leaving a full-time job, applied for Unemployment, and are now having to declare your earnings for Lyft/Uber each week.
> 
> I've only been doing Lyft for about 2 weeks, and now have a form to submit to the Unemployment/EDD office declaring what I've earned while doing it.
> 
> ...


pre-tax earnings for your self employment income would be after you deduct* all* your expenses out including fees from Lyft or Uber


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

So, basically, minus your fuel expenses and vehicle maintenance? I too am on UEC and have yet had to file a weekly as my income is higher than my benefit. but quite a bit lower than my previous income. Id almost risk filing and keeping my mouth shut but knowing that it could bite me in the ass down the road, i dont.


----------

